# (V) Corsair Hydro Series™ H150i PRO RGB 360mm Liquid CPU Cooler 100 Euro



## Bluemaster1981 (7. August 2019)

*(V) Corsair Hydro Series™ H150i PRO RGB 360mm Liquid CPU Cooler 100 Euro*

Verkaufe mein gebrauchte Wasserkühlung die ich am 20.06.2019 gekauft habe und nur einmal im Gebraucht hatte von Corsair Hydro Series™ H150i PRO RGB 360mm Liquid CPU Cooler.Der Zustand ist alles in Ordnung nur unter der Pumpe sind einige Kratzer zu sehen hoffe das man das auf den Bild zu sehen ist.Die Rechnung lege ich bei von der Bestellung vom 20.06.2019 und der Originalkarton ist auch dabei.Der Verkaufspreis sind 100 Euro, weil ich lieber bei Luftkühlung bleibe.Bei Interesse könnt ihr euch melden.Abholort ist Bergheim-GlessenEs kann auch versendet werden gegen Aufpreis.


----------



## Bluemaster1981 (9. August 2019)

ist verkauft!


----------



## chewara (12. August 2019)

Oh?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

